# RHD Turbo setup questions



## Kiwi Bimmer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new here, but I have been looking through the forums for a while now.

I'm sure somewhere these have been answered but I have been trawling any posts about RHD turbo, and cant find much.

I'm Looking at installing a turbo in a 328i, and I was hoping maybe I could get some advice from people who know what they are talking about.

For a start I'm from NZ, and our cars are RHD, so that makes things a bit more difficult, as I cant just buy a kit. So what I thought I could do was individually buy the parts that are listed in some of the better kits, and find a good exhaust shop to custom fabricate a manifold. I also found this manifold. 
http://www.motorsportsdownunder.com/catalog/i34.html
It appears to me to be bottom mount, but I havent done this before so if someone could tell for certain thatd be a great help.

I should probably add that I was looking at a GT35, as I'd like to build the engine up a bit and boost higher at a later time, or a GT30 if that's all i could fit. My goal is about 400-450 hp if I can fit a GT35.

I'd like to do top mount, as my town has speedbumps everywhere, and sometimes the bottom of the car scrapes a little bit (Only factory MSport suspension, not slammed or anything) and I wouldn't want to risk damaging anything in a bottom mount setup.

Would Top mount work, or would my only choice be bottom mount? I have seen some turbos mounted on the intake side? as well, but Cant find much information on how much power and lag etc there is.

So thats where I'm at right now. I've worked out that for parts it should cost me about $8500 New Zealand Dollars. (Possibly including tune, I cant remember off the top of my head)

Anyway, I've asked a lot of questions and probably blindly showing that I have no experience in this area yet, but that's why I'm here. I dont want to mess it up.

Thanks for any help
Kiwi_a_


----------

